# Project Zebra (R7321 Mod/Build) - Now With Less Caps



## russdogz_ (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys. long time lurker, i've been a bit active in the recording forum, but i have always lurked the luthiery forum and admired all the work that goes on!

I have been looking for a 7 string to start a project on, and after reading alot of stuff i decided on the 7321! I found one on ebay - brand new, factory second(the TINIEST mark on the back, score!) for $350. I figured why not. that way i know it's brand new, isn't worn, hasn't been butchered etc.

My plans for the guitar:
Strip back to bare wood
Depending on the grain/appearance of the wood on the back/sides, I will decide to either:
A) Re-finish in black,
or
B) Leave natural.
Remove inlays, dye fretboard ebony with leather dye
Zebrawood veneer on the front/headstock
Fill neck pickup hole with block of basswood or mahogany etc
Fill the tone pot hole, and the 5 way selector hole
Bareknuckle painkiller BATTLEWORN CAMO, no holes bridge pickup
New nut
Sperzel locking tuners

From memory, that is about everything!

So far, I have ordered the guitar(came two days ago, and so did I ), ordered the veneer, and also ordered the pickup. I have stripped the guitar and started trying to sell everything I don't need(If you're after BRAND NEW RG7321 bridge/neck pup, 7 black tuners, or the pots/knobs/selector switch/jack, get at me!). I also started on the sanding of the guitar. pics below!

I will hopefully be updating this thread regulary, if it goes well i am planning on BUILDING a guitar after this! I have already built/assemled a custom tele(maple/maple neck, basswood body, matte black finish, gloss black p/gaurd, humbucker bridge with a black no-holes BKP aftermath, custom control plate with only one volume knob on it, and black locking tuners. djent machine!)

Greasy as!






Apart





Top sanded back to basswood - doesnt actually look too bad! giving me hope that the back/sides also look good enough to leave natural!





Inlays out


----------



## KDR (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks great!

Silly/stupid question. Are you going to be replacing the inlays with black dots to match the color of the neck?


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 7, 2011)

nope! filling with rosewood dust/epoxy, and then staining/dying over them


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan.
Although, it looks to me (and this could be just the way the picture looks), that you haven't sanded through the sealer yet. 
Either way, best of luck man.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah ahah, i thought i wrote about the sealer, saving that one for another night 

anybody know what nut i can buy that fits the 7321?


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2011)

Allparts, warmoth or stewmac should stock something


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

can't wait to se the neck as i wanted to do something similar, good luck man!


----------



## eurolove (Sep 7, 2011)

be very very careful witht the leather dye, it will rub off easily with wire wool or an eraser. i reccomend lightly wire wooling the rosewood and not using and conditioner/oil before you dye it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2011)

getting through the sealer was the toughest part for me when i did mine. looks good so far man keep it up


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 7, 2011)

717ctsjz said:


> getting through the sealer was the toughest part for me when i did mine. looks good so far man keep it up



Probably the toughest part for sanding down any guitar . This should be awesome, excited to see how it will turn out.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2011)

Not trying to Derail this thread, but to slightly digress, what exactly IS this sealer coat on Ibbys? I'm planning on sanding down two of mine soon and want to know what to expect


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 7, 2011)

I was planning on fine steel wooling the neck first, dying and leaving for a few days, then some lemon oil!

Edit: nice title change mods haha!


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 8, 2011)

The veneer arrived! seeing as how its narrower than the guitar, im going to find a nice section and bookmatch it!


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 8, 2011)

PROGRESS! I have sanded the whole body.. sanding by hand = utter bitch. still gotta do the sealer too  hopefully have that all finished and back to bare wood tomorrow night!

The appearance of the basswood on the back/sides is fine, i would be happy with leaving it natural, although there are TWO problems i have come across.. there is something on the wood(could be some kind of glue i'm guessing, it looks like its been chucked on over a few cracks) that appears NOTICEABLY darker than the rest of the wood.. meaning it will look horrible if i left it natural. I'm thinking maybe staining the back/sides using a mahogany furniture stain? what are your opinions? will this cover it? i REALLY want to leave the back/sides unpainted.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 8, 2011)

From what I've noticed, unless it's a very dark stain (i.e. ebony) the stain will actually accentuate the blemishes. It will also make the seams in the body much more noticeable. Since the 2 pieces of wood are most likely different densities (although very small difference), the stain will soak a little different on each piece.
Hopefully someone can chime in with some advice on this, as mine comes only from amateur experience.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking too.

I might just leave it - the one near the strap button will be covered by the strap lock, the other one will hopefully notnbe too noticeable


----------



## synrgy (Sep 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd do the sides black and black-burst the back. That'll cover the blemishes, but still leave you with some natural grain to look at.


----------



## eurolove (Sep 8, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> I was planning on fine steel wooling the neck first, dying and leaving for a few days, then some lemon oil!
> 
> Edit: nice title change mods haha!


 good plan short man . make sure to rub rub rub the board untill no dye comes off on the cloth afore you lemon oil though.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah. I plan on leaving it for a few days before oiling aswell, just so it all soaks in.

Regarding the bits on the sides, im HOPING once i get back to bare wood, that i can sand the marks off.. If not im just gonna paint the back and sides black, not a fan of bursts.


----------



## Günter (Sep 10, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> PROGRESS! I have sanded the whole body.. sanding by hand = utter bitch. still gotta do the sealer too  hopefully have that all finished and back to bare wood tomorrow night!



good luck with that, i just sanded my 7321 down to bare wood with the help of some tools and needed some hours to get that stuff off the guitar. on some parts of the guitar the sealer was nearly 1mm thick.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 10, 2011)

I had a play friday night after work, spent almost 45 minutes on it and got 1/3 of the top sanded back to bare wood ahaha. Im going to invest in a random orbital palm sander!


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 10, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> anybody know what nut i can buy that fits the 7321?



I recently had a Graph Tech Tusq XL Black 7-string nut fitted to my RG7321 with a load of other hardware, the guy who fitted it all said it was near enough an exact fit, I think he did a small amount of sanding to get it perfect. Great nut, zero friction


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 10, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> I had a play friday night after work, spent almost 45 minutes on it and got 1/3 of the top sanded back to bare wood ahaha. Im going to invest in a random orbital palm sander!



Very good investment. So is a drum sander, or at least a drum sanding bit if you have a drill press.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 11, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> I recently had a Graph Tech Tusq XL Black 7-string nut fitted to my RG7321 with a load of other hardware, the guy who fitted it all said it was near enough an exact fit, I think he did a small amount of sanding to get it perfect. Great nut, zero friction



Thats great to hear! definatelly going to purchase one of them


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has a detailed schematic of a hipshot fixed 7 bridge?! I wanr to know exactly what will and what wont line up.

Considering im putting a veneer on, im thinking of putting a new bridge on, and im a big fan of hipshots. If its the ferrule holes that dont line up - im thinking of leaving them in place on the back and just drilling the front half of them COMPLETELY out, this is kind of hard to explain, but when i get home later i will knock up a picturero explain what i'm talking about! 

The holes that held down the gibralter bridge will be filled and new ones drilled for the hipshot.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 12, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a detailed schematic of a hipshot fixed 7 bridge?! I wanr to know exactly what will and what wont line up.
> 
> Considering im putting a veneer on, im thinking of putting a new bridge on, and im a big fan of hipshots. If its the ferrule holes that dont line up - im thinking of leaving them in place on the back and just drilling the front half of them COMPLETELY out, this is kind of hard to explain, but when i get home later i will knock up a picturero explain what i'm talking about!
> 
> The holes that held down the gibralter bridge will be filled and new ones drilled for the hipshot.


i think hipshot has the schematics on their site. and i think stew mac as them on ther site under the tech specs of the bridge.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

EDIT: looked on the hipshot site, found schematics.. funnily enough, they were under 'dimensions' - which i FAILED to notice haha. EVERYTHING matches! string spacing is PERFECT! now there is going to be a hipshot bridge on this guitar!

Anyway, progress with the guitar: Bought a palm sander today, took me 45 minutes to remove the front and back sanding sealer. MAN was that a good investment! im going to do the sides/intricate bits by hand so i dont get craters(for lack of a better word) everywhere. going well so far!

Sealer gone on the back(except tummy contour in this pic)






the front





thickness of the sanding sealer on the side. omfg. KILL ME NOW


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2011)

When I sanded my RG7321 down, there were HUGE cracks under the bridge.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 13, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> EDIT: looked on the hipshot site, found schematics.. funnily enough, they were under 'dimensions' - which i FAILED to notice haha. EVERYTHING matches! string spacing is PERFECT! now there is going to be a hipshot bridge on this guitar!


 
So, is that to say that you can replace the standard RG bridge with a hipshot directly, with no drilling at all? In other words, is it a drop-in replacement with no modifications?

EDIT: Derp! I just looked at the schematics myself and answered my own question.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 19, 2011)

been a while since ive posted(not ages, but still a while), my band has started our tour and im barely home. got the sanding sealer off the tummy contour, all thats left is the sides now. 

also filled the neck pickkup hole, the tone knob hole and the selector switch hole. gonna go over them one last time to get them ultra flat.
also started filling the inlay holes, they sunk a bit so i have to fill a bit more and then sand back a bit.


----------



## dan0151 (Sep 19, 2011)

looking good. looking forward to seeing the result


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, its startin to take shape. 
Ill hopefully have it all sanded and the verdict on the back and sides tonigt.


Anyone know where i can purchase a black 7 string hipshit bridge from outside of the hipshot site? The site has $38 shipping whereas other places i havefound hipshots it is about $14. They just dont have 7 strin ones


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

didn't really get to do much tonight, had to go to the doctors and do some other junk. i bought a flap sanding wheel for the drill press so im hoping to start on the sides soon. i took off the sealer over one of the little squiggle things and i THINK that ill be able to sand it off.

knocked the nut out, started roughing up the headstock and also tested the dye on the first fret. this is just after one coat, i think its gonna turn out sexy after a couple!(only did it on the first fret)


----------



## kowoolo (Sep 20, 2011)

looks good! what kind of dye did you use? i'm looking forward to the finished guitar, might get some inspiration for modding my 7321!


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks man! 

i just used the standard fiebings leather dye that everyone says they use. run over the fretboard with some fine steel wool to get all the gunk off, then mask off. 

i found that if i masked off, everything still leaked everywhere, so i used a q-tip to put it on very finely. it rubs straight off the frets, and you can scratch it off the binding/neck with a knife extremely gently!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 20, 2011)

elysian is a hipshot dealler fyi


----------



## synrgy (Sep 20, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> elysian is a hipshot dealler fyi



He also got banned a little while back, unfortunately. PM me if you'd like his email to send an inquiry about Hipshot stuff.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Ive got him on facebook, ill have a chat to him!


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 22, 2011)

Sanded the headstock last night and glued the veneer on it. I dont think it really took too well. Will post a pic when i get home from work.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 22, 2011)

There isn't going to be any progress on this till maybe tuesday, im in a different state with my band this weekend, and then again next wednesday onwards.

slowly getting there!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

You don't think it "took too well"? It looks smashing in that picture... What are you not satisfied with?


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 22, 2011)

Under the clamps it looked a bit bumpy. Theres a few edge bits that havent stuck, which im gonna get to. But it turned out good i think  im happy.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 22, 2011)

Is the body going to get a veneer too? Its unclear in the first post. I've been thinking of veneering my 7321


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 22, 2011)

know whats a REALLY good idea?

IF YOU HAVE THE TIME try and recess the bridge to that its perfectly level with the body. gets the action lower, keeps your hand a bit closer to the body and it looks cool as fuck! haha its only about a millimeter of wood you have to scrape off but it really makes a difference!


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 22, 2011)

The body certainly is getting a veneer too. Only the top though. Wont be for a week or so cause ive still gotta sand the sides and im away on tour/working so ill have no spare time till the start of next month 

I also started dying the rest of the fretboard. Went over a fret with a filled inlay and it looks good. With a few more coats it wont be noticeable!

And i would do that withthe bridge if i had a router. It would be toooooooo hard by far for me to do it without one!


----------



## Swyse (Sep 22, 2011)

This is just a thought, but you could cut out the veneer where the bridge goes, thus making it recessed.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 23, 2011)

Ill have a check to see how thick the baseplate is in regards to the veneer thickness. Its heaps hard to precisely cut this veneer, it splits alot with the grain.


----------



## russdogz_ (Sep 27, 2011)

just done a little bit of work before i leave again for the last leg of tour tomorrow.. Have a listen to my band if you have a spare minute  http://www.facebook.com/GraveyardsBand

Sanded off the sealer and got rid of one of the squiggles.. GREAT SUCCESS. means the back and sides will be natural! /fap
BEFORE:





AFTER:





also just an update on how the inlay filling is going. have done 3 coats on all the frets except for a few i need to re-fill a bit.

in the photo below, the middle fret out of the 3 black ones had an inlay. you can KINDA see it, but only if you thoroughly investigate!





and here is most of the frets stained with 3 coats.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 27, 2011)

That's looking mighty fine


----------



## ultimeus (Oct 23, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 24, 2011)

ultimeus said:


> Any update?




I wanna see more Zebrawood!


----------



## russdogz_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys! thought i'd just post to let you know that i have literally had no time to work on her for a while  been working ~70 hour weeks.
i have been buying a few new things though. the BKP arrived for it! and i have ordered the hipshot bridge and the new nut, along with the tuners. 

All i have to do is finish sanding the sides, then veneer the top, sanding sealer and then clear coat.


----------



## russdogz_ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thought i'd give a tiny update. had a bit of spare time lately so i've decided to work on this badboy more! i want to play it so much. Ordered a hipshot bridge and 7 hipshot locking tuners from elysium. 

finished off staining the neck. planning on doing sanding sealer/clearcoat on the headstock early next week. and i'll start lemon oiling the board.

I have FINALLY got the sanding sealer off the sides ahaha. #lazy.
so tomorrow i will hopefully start the veneering on the top! getting so keen. once thats done i just gotta wait for the hardware to come in and she should be close to finishing 
heres a few pictures.


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally finished sanding. spent about 3 hours sanding the inside of the horns, then went and got a flap sanding wheel. and was finished in five minutes -____________-

glued half the veneer on. STILL waiting for my bridge and tuners to come in (damn elysian/hipshot) hopefully this guy will be ready to play soon!






keep in mind the veneer looks really dark cause its soaking wet


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a very nice looking veneer!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 5, 2012)

So far, so good.


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 5, 2012)

more updates. this thing is getting so close! veneer is all on. just gotta touch a few tiny bits up and shes all good to start getting clear coated ! after that ill just be waiting on parts (-_______________-) 
still working on the neck/frets, so in the photo with the neck thats why they look really dodgy!


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

lookin' pretty sweet.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy sheeeet!

Awesome!


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 5, 2012)

pretty happy with how it's turning out  i'll probably end up keeping it and using it regularly. would be SUPER stoked if i knew someone who would build me a neck! 27" scale, reverse headstock


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks sick bro! Great job! The covered bareknuckle just tops it off.


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey russ, that looks fantastic man, I didn't even know about you doing this!
If you want a replacement neck, ET guitars can build you a 27" conversion neck for this guitar if you want it, and it will just drop straight on.

Looks fantastic man I'm super impressed!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice refinish progress - looking forward to see it completed.


----------



## theo (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks heaps dudes! should be clear coating this tomorrow, but thats really all i can do till more parts come. waiting on the nut - then i'm able to clearcoat the headstock, then ill still be waiting on tuners and the bridge 

also josh, whats his workload like right now? struggle to get in contact with him so i'm assuming he has alot on the go.. and what kinda price do you reckon itd run?!


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 5, 2012)

awesomeaustin said:


> I wanna see more Zebrawood!














Your guitar is comin' along real nice, Russ!


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 5, 2012)

woah! i have never seen that one before! is there a thread for it?


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 5, 2012)

russdogz_ said:


> woah! i have never seen that one before! is there a thread for it?



I did a quick NGD, but I don't think I ever posted the progress pictures.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/168356-new-faux-stige-day-warning-contains-mustache-content.html
A friend of mine here on SSO did it for me, I love it!

I'm loving yours, too! I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 6, 2012)

bit more progress, first coat on  looking soooOO fkn sexy. i cant wait to finish it. already planning another build.


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 8, 2012)

waiting for my fking hipshot bridge and tuners is KILLING ME. i just wanna play this beast now.







(still working on the fretboard!)


----------



## Wretched (Feb 8, 2012)

Veneering looks like a lot of fun. Will definitely have to try it one day!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Feb 9, 2012)

good lord


----------



## abadonae (Feb 9, 2012)

I really want to get my hands on an RG7321L now they do it lefty, and really want to do something like this, but with a reverse RGD7 head stock on it instead. This is looking seriously pretty tho man, can't wait to see it with all the hardware on, that veneer looks outstanding!!


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 10, 2012)

99% DONE! OMG. 
can't frikkin wait for my bridge to come. asudnflasbdflasdf i just want to play it! still lemon-oiling the neck. 














fretboard turned out SUHHHWEEEET


----------



## IronGoliath (Feb 10, 2012)

This is one one of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen.


----------

